# 70 yamaha 2005?



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Good solid motors


----------



## steve77777 (Nov 12, 2013)

thx ,whats a good price to pay,this one is 4,500?


----------



## steve77777 (Nov 12, 2013)

it looks very clean but hours are unknown?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Solid engines below 1500hrs, if it's clean clean than $3500 tops with controls I wouldn't pay more than $2500 though. 

Creek


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> Solid engines below 1500hrs, if it's clean clean than $3500 tops with controls I wouldn't pay more than $2500 though.
> 
> Creek


what normally happens after the 1500 hr limit?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Same as any other 2 stroke, theyre loose and ready for a re ring


----------



## steve77777 (Nov 12, 2013)

thx,this ones on ebay guess i wont get it then


----------



## steve77777 (Nov 12, 2013)

but near my house


----------

